# Samsung LE40C630 oder LE40C650?



## Falcony6886 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute!

Wie ihr an dem Thread-Namen seht, kann ich mich zwischen beiden Geräten nicht wirklich entscheiden.

Der einzige Unterschied ist wohl der beim LE40C650 etwas bessere Kontrast und die Internet@TV Funktion - die ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht brauchen werde.

Der LE40C630 gefällt mir optisch besser und ist aktuell in der Saturn-Werbung für 679 Euro zu haben, der LE40C650 im Internet (z.B. Alternate) ab 699 Euro. 

Bis auf die beiden Features sollen die Fernseher baugleich sein (gleiches Panel), hinzu kommt, dass der C630 wohl kein Glare Type Display hat, also weniger spiegelt - was für mich eher ein Vorteil ist!

Mein Rechner soll den Fernseher befeuern, zudem möchte ich mir zeitgleich eine PS3 Slim anschaffen, um vor allem bald das neue GT5, Fifa und Blu-Ray genießen zu können. 

Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich euch dankbar, möchte mich nach Möglichkeit heute noch entscheiden, da ich gerne Mittwoch Fußball auf dem 40-Zöller gucken möchte! 

Momentan geht die Tendenz stark zum C630! Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn der eine Dir optisch besser gefällt, dann nimm den. Selbst wenn der andere irgendein technischem Details besser ist: das ist ja AUCH wie ein Möbelstück, da wiegt die Optik IMHO dann mehr als ein technischer MINI-Unterschied wie ein (auf dem Papier) leicht besserer Kontrast... zudem wird es mit Mittwoch echt extrem knapp, wenn Du den erst bestellen musst.


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. Juni 2010)

Jo, habe es getan! 

Läuft super, sitze grade da dran mit dem PC! HDMI-Kabel an die GTX470 und ab geht die Fahrt! 

Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden, falls noch wer einen guten 40 Zoll LCD-TV sucht, der Samsung LE40C630 für 679 Euro bei Saturn ist echt top!


----------

